# Facebook to deprecate RTMP from Live API on 5/1/2019



## yagecic (May 14, 2018)

I've looked through the forum to see if OBS publishes vis RTMPS to Facebook and the posts from 2016 seem to indicate this is not the case.  In a recent Facebook for Developers update, FB has indicated it will deprecate RTMP in favor of RTMPS next May: https://developers.facebook.com/blo...book-platform-product-changes-policy-updates/

When I check off the box on the Facebook UI to use SSL, my OBS test stream still works, but I'm not sure if this means OBS is actually using the https endpoint.  I got an email from Telestream recently saying older versions of Wirecast would be impacted by this change and was wondering if the same applies to OBS.


----------



## cjcbs (May 14, 2018)

I have exactly the same question.


----------



## R1CH (May 14, 2018)

RTMPS is not yet supported.


----------



## cjcbs (May 15, 2018)

According to Facebook RTMP goes away in slightly less than a year.

On May 1st, 2019, the Real-time Messaging Protocol (RTMP) will be deprecated from the Live API, GoLive Dialog, and Publisher Pages. RTMPS (RTMP over a TLS/SSL connection) will continue to be supported.

Looks like Telestream is really trying to scare up some upgrade fees. Their email made it seem like it was going away in a few weeks. Seems way too early to jump with all the issues Facebook is dealing with.


----------



## Cyryl45 (May 19, 2018)

Yeah, You are right!


----------



## Ian Hill TEGNA (Jan 17, 2019)

R1CH said:


> RTMPS is not yet supported.


Any update on this?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 17, 2019)

OBS supports RTMPS as of v22.


----------



## digokos (May 8, 2019)

yagecic said:


> I've looked through the forum to see if OBS publishes vis RTMPS to Facebook and the posts from 2016 seem to indicate this is not the case.  In a recent Facebook for Developers update, FB has indicated it will deprecate RTMP in favor of RTMPS next May: https://developers.facebook.com/blo...book-platform-product-changes-policy-updates/
> 
> When I check off the box on the Facebook UI to use SSL, my OBS test stream still works, but I'm not sure if this means OBS is actually using the https endpoint.  I got an email from Telestream recently saying older versions of Wirecast would be impacted by this change and was wondering if the same applies to OBS.




sudo apt install stunnel4

sudo nano /etc/stunnel/stunnel.conf
# and we put
setuid = stunnel4
setgid = stunnel4
pid=/tmp/stunnel.pid
output = /var/log/stunnel4/stunnel.log
include = /etc/stunnel/conf.d

sudo nano /etc/default/stunnel4
# and we change ENABLED=0 to ENABLED=1
ENABLED=1

sudo mkdir /etc/stunnel/conf.d

sudo nano /etc/stunnel/conf.d/fb.conf
# and we put
[fb-live]
client = yes
accept = 127.0.0.1:19350
connect = live-api-s.facebook.com:443
verifyChan = no

sudo systemctl restart stunnel4 && systemctl status stunnel4

# now we change the file /usr/local/nginx/conf/nginx.conf
# from
push rtmp://<the_server_you_want_to_push>/<yout_stream_key>;
# to
push rtmp://127.0.0.1:19350/rtmp/<yout_stream_key>;


----------



## andrew75 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi thanks a lot man,
I got error message when starting stunnel :
sudo systemctl restart stunnel4 && systemctl status stunnel4 

IT SAYS:
Job for stunnel4.service failed. See systemctl status stunnel4.service for details

AFTER
sudo systemctl status stunnel4.service
IT SAYS:  
Failed to start LSB: Start or stop stu...).

Can you help me out please ?



digokos said:


> sudo apt install stunnel4
> 
> sudo nano /etc/stunnel/stunnel.conf
> # and we put
> ...


----------



## ermannobonifazi (Apr 18, 2020)

andrew75 said:


> Hi thanks a lot man,
> I got error message when starting stunnel :
> sudo systemctl restart stunnel4 && systemctl status stunnel4
> 
> ...




Edit only the stunnel.conf like this:

setuid = stunnel4
setgid = stunnel4
pid = /tmp/stunnel.pid
output = /var/log/stunnel4/stunnel.log
;include = /etc/stunnel/conf.d

[fb-live]
client = yes
accept = 127.0.0.1:19350
connect = live-api-s.facebook.com:443
verifyChain = no


You do not need the other file changes. So bring it back to original.


----------



## R1CH (Apr 18, 2020)

You should not be using stunnel. OBS supports RTMPS natively, stunnel is unnecessary and the configs here are dangerous.


----------

